# How Strong Is Indra's Arrow?



## KiNGPiN (May 3, 2016)

_Indra's Arrow, as seen in chapter 696._​
We have seen it clash against So6P Naruto's Six Paths : Ultra-Big Ball Rasenshuriken, and we can safely say that Sasuke's technique was a bit stronger. So, in terms of destructive power, how strong is Indra's arrow, and how does it compare to other God-Tier jutsu?

Discuss!


----------



## Android (May 3, 2016)

the explosion of sasuke's indra's arrow and naruto's rikudou : cho odama rasenshuriken was so big it was seen in the land of lightning , all the way from vally of the end 
and sasuke's attack should at stronger than naruto's attack that was packed with the globale natural energy , however , naruto's attack had the element advantage 
also , due to shape transformation , it has not only the DC but also the piercing power


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2016)

It should be one of the top 3 strongest attacks we've seen, along with Naruto's Six Paths : Ultra-Big Ball Rasenshuriken and Kaguya's Expansive Gudodama


----------



## ARGUS (May 3, 2016)

1. Expansive TSB 
2. Quad Juubidama
3. V3 flash juubidama 
4. Indras Arrow/World Ne RS 
5. Rest. 

Atleast when it comes to firepower 

Pound per pound. 
IA >= world ne RS 
Mainly because all of its damage is focused on a single point and clashes evenly against those RS despite having an elemental disadvantage


----------



## Android (May 3, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> world ne RS


it's called : rikudou : cho odama rasenshuriken 
or , six paths : ultra big ball rasenshuriken


----------



## hbcaptain (May 3, 2016)

1-Kaguya's huge GudoDama

2-Naruto's Rasen Shuriken/Sasuke's Indra Arrow

3-Juubito's 4 Giga TBB .
4-V2 Juubi's Giga TBB

5-V2 Juubi's TBB
6-Shoujou Kubetsu


----------



## Android (May 3, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> 1-Kaguya's huge GudoDama
> 
> 2-Naruto's Rasen Shuriken/Sasuke's Indra Arrow
> 
> ...


kami shensa ??? where do you place it ??


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 4, 2016)

Strong enough to be Sasuke's strongest tech.


----------



## Drake (May 4, 2016)

It's pretty powerful, but it still gets reflected by Yata Mirror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (May 5, 2016)

Drake said:


> It's pretty powerful, but it still gets reflected by Yata Mirror.


----------

